# Hager RCD anyone?



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've got a Hager XU724 RCD (2x25a 30ma) that might be suitable for using on the van but no markings on it to indicate polarity or line in/out. Does anyone have details of the connection orientation before I start "experimenting" :wink: 

It's made in France of course. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Polarity should not matter especially as it's French :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

if it's important to you 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hager-CDC...TU%2BUA%2BFICS&otn=21&pmod=271062214374&ps=54

Edit Sorry, to elaborate! Line and neutral in on 1 and 3 out on 2 and 4
respectively


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Polarity should not matter especially as it's French :wink:


I was rather assuming that but thought it a good idea to ask just in case. Any idea which is the supply side? I was assuming bottom supply but the one you link to (later model I think) is top supply so now I'm confused. Not even 1,2,3 and 4 marked on the damn thing.

Bloomin French. :evil: :?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

top left is 1 right is 3

bottom left is 2 right is 4


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> top left is 1 right is 3
> 
> bottom left is 2 right is 4


I hope you're right.

If I lose my eyebrows I'll blame you. 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just take the feed out of your circuit breaker and reconnect in 1 & 3 then link 2 & 4 to the top of your circuit breaker's 1 & 3 and out on 2 & 4 to your plug in bus bar. Obviously the latter 2 & 4 will not need altering it remains as is

Thanks Ray C (senior moment)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Just take the feed out of your circuit breaker and reconnect in 1 & 2 then link 3 & 4 to the top of your circuit breaker's 1 & 2 and out on 3 & 4 to your plug in bus bar. Obviously the latter 3 & 4 will not need altering it remains as is


Have you got your 2 and 3 reversed with respect to the photo?
Connecting mains to 1 & 2 could lead to a big bang.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes 1&3 doh!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> Have you got your 2 and 3 reversed with respect to the photo?
> Connecting mains to 1 & 2 could lead to a big bang.


Strewth Ray, just connected it like he said and my eyebrows are gone forever. 8O 8O 8O 8O

Just calling my lawyers. :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As earlier post :lol:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1367651.html#1367651


----------

